# XP-Passwort vergessen



## Christoph (24. September 2002)

ok, ich gebs zu. ich bin auch einer der Passwörter vergisst 

mein Problem ganz einfach: Hab mein Passwort für´s XP vergessen. bin der einzige Benutzer an dem Rechner.

Gibts da irgenwo ein Tool das mir das Passwort zurücksetzt?


----------



## goela (24. September 2002)

... vielleicht hilft Dir dieses Tool weiter!

Geht scheint's auch unter XP!!!!! Auch wenn's NT Password Changer heisst!

Beschreibung:
Mit dem NT Password Changer können vergessene Passwörter neu vergeben werden. Dieses Programm arbeitet mit einem eigenen Linux, und kann von Diskette booten!


----------



## Christoph (24. September 2002)

sry, dieses Tool hab ich schon getestet. Funzt leider nicht.

Verdammt. ICH BRAUCH NEN CRACKER!


----------



## Christoph (25. September 2002)

YESS!!!

thx goela.

mit dem komischen Teil hats doch funktioniert. Zwar kompliziert aber hat gefunzt


----------



## fluessig (25. September 2002)

Zwar ist dein Problem schon gelöst, es geht oft aber auch einfacher als mit einem Programm. Die meisten Anwender vergeben kein Passwort bei ihrem Administrator Account (meines erachtens ein Sicherheitsfehler des Betriebssystems, es sollte ohne gar nicht funktionieren!). Folglich startest du mit F8 in den abgesicherten Modus und wählst als Benutzer den Administrator und kommst ohne ein PW einzugeben in das System mit allen Rechten. Jetzt kann man die Passwörter der Benutzer beliebig ändern... 

Das läßt sich dann mit ein wenig krimineller Energie auf LANs ausnutzen, wenn der dämliche Sitznachbar mal weg ist hat er beim nächsten Neustart ein anderes Passwort und kommt nicht mehr in sein System ;-) (ich mache sowas natürlich nicht!!!!!)


----------



## goela (25. September 2002)

Na dann Hochi!!! Jetzt brauchst Du nur noch ein Programm, wo Du zukünfig Deine Passwörter verwalten kannst! So was gibt es ja zu Hauf!!!

Nachdem Du als Versuchskanninchen erfolgreich den Test bestanden hast, lade ich mir das Teil vorsorglich auch mal runter und mach mir so ne Diskette!

Funktioniert es eigentlich auch bei tutorials.de - falls ich mal mein Passwort vergessen habe!!!


----------



## Christoph (25. September 2002)

was vielleicht noch interessant wäre das ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen.

Mann muss sich danach bei MS neu registrieren


----------



## goela (25. September 2002)

Ist doch aber nicht tragisch, wenn man sich neu registrieren muss! Hättest Du ja auch machen müssen, wenn Du das System platt machen hättest müssen!
Hast doch bestimmt eine legale Kopie  von WinXP!


----------



## Christoph (25. September 2002)

Natürlich eine legale Kopie.

Kann stolz sagen ich hab gefaufte Software 

naja, ich hoff der Code stimmt nach dem Passwort-Crack noch immer


----------



## MC1987 (2. April 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe nun das selbe Problem, nur das zusätzlich im Abgesicherten Modus genauso die PW Abfrage kommt und ich das System mit meinem Wissen garnicht umgehen kann.
Bei der PW Abfrage hab ich zwar das Feld "Optionen" womit das Anmeldefenster ein wenig größer wird aber leider erscheint keine weitere Option an welcher Domäne ich mich anmelden will.
Irgendeine Idee was ich machen kann

Danke schonmal!
Lg MC

PS: Goela auf das Tool in deinem ersten Post kann ich leider nicht zugreifen, der Link wird nicht gefunden.


----------

